# Savannah Boat Show



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Savannah Boat Show is on the 21-23 of this month at the Savannah Convention Center. I will most likely be at this show if all goes well and I am not forced to work the entire time.  
http://www.savannahriverboatshow.com/default.asp 

Come on down if you can...


----------

